# Routine Maintenance



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Always maintenance with any boat, and all the related mechanical type stuff - but here I'm talking about tackle - and the never ending work to keep it in good condition. Recently I re-habbed an entire box of plugs with new, properly sharpened hooks, every one with the hook barbs mashed down (pure self-defense...) - but left a few spoons for the last... Here's a pic of what they looked like before getting worked on...









Note that each one has a wire weedguard (those I make myself...).
The next step is remove the hooks (I like spoons with hooks you can replace...) and clean up each lure using Barkeepers Friend - a non-abrasive cleanser with a bit of oxalic acid in it... Does a great job...








Now for some new hooks and the necessary weedguards I make with either #5 trolling wire (Malin's) for a single guard or #4 wire for a double guard. Each hook carefully sharpened with a 4" mill bastard file (triangulated sharpening pattern - very old school...)








Started with three spoons ended up with only two... one of them needs a new screw before getting put back together... but the two shown are ready for action...

Lastly for anyone that doesn't normally use stainless steel, coffee colored trolling wire - here's what Malin's looks like in the tackle shop...








Years and years ago I used a ton of wire leaders as a mate on charterboats - nowadays it's mostly just used to make wire weedguards on lures or flies...

Now I only have two more boxes of plugs to re-fit with new hooks...


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

A necessary task every couple of years, in your case probaly every six months or so.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I've got a handful that need a rehab as well. Aquadream sells a rebuild kit with hook, screw, and weedguard for $1 I think. Only makes sense if you buy 5-10 of them because shipping is $8.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Sharp Hooks Matter!


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Nice, thanks for posting, now i have work to do before my keys trip....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dump em into a bucket of fresh water after fishing..drip dry.....wd40 ....pat dry


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Dang I tossed several Nemires over the years. Never thought about checking to see if you can replace the hook. Always assumed they were soldered or riveted . Going to have to check now and take a peek under the skirt 😉


----------



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

great advice!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Small jar of distilled water and one small part salt away should do well. Drop em in. Never tried it


----------

